# One Shot Charters Destin 4/2



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a double today, my first group was Pete and crew from Atlanta and Pennsylvania. Headed out and got on a great bottom bite. Caught tons of snapper, largest being around 15 lbs. Caught tons of porgy's, a few flounder, a sheepshead, a nice red, and then hooked a 50ish cobia who decided to swim up to the boat. Swam right to the boat and inhaled a jig, fight was on for a while. Had gaff in hand and the fish was about 5 feet below the boat when a 7' mako decided he wanted cobia for lunch and swiped him. Came from underneath the boat, grabbed the cobia, swam away from the boat about 10 yards and turned and came right under the boat, bumping the boat. I was all upset about the fish but Pete and crew thought it was awesome! As usual on my boat the girls outfished the guys with the biggest and most fish collectively. At one point we had 5 out of 6 folks hooked up and smiles all around.

My second trip was with Connie and crew. Headed out and got on the same good bite but this time flipper would not leave us alone. Moved, he followed so I made a long run and finally got away from him. Caught some porgy's, a couple very nice seabass, and lost several nice fish on live baits. Once again the ladies were the winners of most and biggest fish! Watched a boat about 100 yds away gaff a king so looks like they are starting to show up. Bounced around and caught a few more fish and called it a day. Was absolutely perfect out all day!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I bet that was a awesome sight to see!!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

How far offshore were you when the Mako made an appearance?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome trip as always.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report, thanks.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanx for the report! Hate you lost a nice cobia but man that had to be a awesome sight! Sound s like the shark charters need to be fishing close to the cobia guys


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> How far offshore were you when the Mako made an appearance?


Flounder hole


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*King of Spring*

How far off the beach when you saw the King?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Flounder hole


Im not sure to be excited or paranoid about that. :whistling:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

panhandleslim said:


> How far off the beach when you saw the King?


Between 3-4 miles


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

On the cobia, was it the birthday jig? If so, did the jig make it back to the boat?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

great job S P .


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GASeminole said:


> On the cobia, was it the birthday jig? If so, did the jig make it back to the boat?


I used the term jig loosely, it was a swim bait


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job Capt. Adam! It was a beautiful day!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

teyen fur....lemme know when you catch one on that thing


----------

